# first post and new holiday layout



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello folks! Putting up the tree this year inspired to dig out my trains. I was having troubles with the transformer working properly since these are from when I was a kid (I'm 38 now). Thumbing through Model Railroading in Small Spaces sparked interest in creating a proper holiday layout for under the tree. 

The stand will be mounted permanently to the base with a mtn constructed to conceal it and a tunnel behind it. To the right of the mtn will be a skating rink with a waterfall trickling down the side. the left of the mtn will be the train station and a road leading to the front of the layout. 

a road will be in the front running left to right and approx 4 buildings to simulate a main street setting with sidewalks and street lights. perhaps a gazebo in front as well to house santa for folks to get pictures with. this will all be a winter scene. 

train to be used is the bachmann 7071 chessie system. I have my fathers American Flyer reading line 302 and also a Lionel Santa Fe Freight set but they are for a bigger house some day. 

This should be a really fun build and I am really enjoying the wealth of knowledge this site offers


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks pretty fun! Better get a move on - You only have a few days before Christmas!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you going to put a tree on it too?


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

big ed

yes indeed. this is the tree currently as it stands. I originally had just placed a half circle of track underneath and displayed the train. But I wanted something more substantial. We purchased an additional stand to begin the layout construction and to not disturb the tree as it is.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

OK Then this is where it will sit?
(on the wobbly X?)


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

yeah...I figured I would move the tree towards the back section of the layout since it will be in two pieces and allowing for detail in the foreground. 4 cam locks will secure the two halves together and there will be 6 legs (3 under each half) for support and to lock the two halves together. Does that seem like it would work?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess that will work. 
I was just wondering as I thought maybe you were putting a little mountain on that spot since it looks like little trees drawn in.


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

lol yes to clarify....the stand will be mounted to the base and I will be building a mountain around the stand to conceal it and it will have the trees on it.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That will look great Datsun. You know I have seen and read articles on putting a train under the Christmas tree but I have never seen one in real life. Stores had them in their display windows and inside the store but I never had one at home or seen one under a tree in anybody elses home. It seems to be a widespread tradition everywhere but the only train I ever got for Christmas was in the basement on a pingpong table. It was an American Flyer set on an oval of track with a steamer and four green Pullman coaches.It was absolutly beautiful. Wonder if I've missed something here? Pete


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you going to have this done in time for Christmas?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was thinking that you have a lot of work to get done before Christmas.

If you want, for this year instead of building the mountain just do something like I did with a cotton mat and cotton.
Then after the holidays you can finish the mountain.
You can plant some little dollar store Christmas trees on the mat.
I think that will save you some time. You don't have that much left.



Just a suggestion, if you think you can get it done then get to work.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed has a good idea to use the cotton mat / batting for a quick setup ... winter-like and easy, for a "get-em-running" scene.

Keep us posted, Datsun!

TJ


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

Alright things were moving along rather well until it came time to test the train. After some cleaning of the wheels and track with alchohol I got it to start running. I attributed it's erratic performance due to the solder connections being questionable on the rear truck. No biggie there. The real issue is in the rear truck. 

It made a sound of gears grinding for a moment then will not move. Forward and reverse the motor operates and the lights are functional but the rear truck is a freewheeler. 

So I'm assuming I guess I need a new rear truck?? Looking online I found bachmann trucks for 12.50. I think the loco is an F9....but what is the differance between the F7A FP7 and F9? I've attached some photos.

I've gotten the truck out of the chassis...How do you get inside to check the gears? I loosened the two screws attaching the wires and the connections are loose...... however the screws will not come out.

Or do you put it in the parts box and obtain another locomotive? As always your help and insight is most appreciated. Have a happy holiday!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a great step-wise tuneup for diesel locos ... Athearn, not Bachmann ... but perhaps some helpful / common info there for you ...

http://www.mcor-nmra.org/Publications/Articles/Athearn_TuneUp.html

TJ


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link tj. Very informative =)


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

Some updated photos of the construction. Once the foam was all shaped for the mtn we covered it using plaster cloth. It's taking shape nicely and the waterfall feature to the skating pond is shaping up.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Did you get your locomotive running? I have had lots of those single truck driven locos release thier magic smoke...

Your lay out is coming along quite nicely!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's very cool that you incorporated your tree stand/base right into the hillside. Very clever, indeed!

TJ


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

rrgrassi, At this time I still haven't been able to resolve my loco issue. I have found some replacement trucks but I am unsure of their compatibility with this old bachmann F9. I will be shifting efforts to resolving this as the layout is progressing and I will need to get the train up and running so I can lay the track down. 

Tj, this layout is an updated tribute to my father. When my parents first were married and gave birth to my sister, my father constructed a large mountain with a tree base in it like I'm constructing. inside the mtn was the manger scene with lights which rested on a custom base that was covered with the snowy blanket and all of the rest of the manger scene.

In addition to the manger scene, dad's American flyer 302 reading line cruised around the tree. While the mtn finally fell apart sometime in my late teens and dad passed in 1994, I still have the american flyer set packed away until I have suitable room. I'll have to scan the picture I have of the tree all set up with the manger scene. It was really cool. 

So anyhow.....Finally finished detailing the tunnel portals and such with realistic looking rocks cast from plaster. Not sure which took longer...casting the rocks or blending the seems and such. Either way it was rather tedious. 

so here's some updated photos. I also took a break from the layout and just about finished a 1/1200 scale titanic and a framed up a walnut scale Piper J4... The right side photo of the tunnel portal you can see the scratch built pedestrian foot bridge crossing the stream going to the skating rink....


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

Mountain sculpting has been completed and started getting some paint laid down.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

datsun said:


> Tj, this layout is an updated tribute to my father. When my parents first were married and gave birth to my sister, my father constructed a large mountain with a tree base in it like I'm constructing. inside the mtn was the manger scene with lights which rested on a custom base that was covered with the snowy blanket and all of the rest of the manger scene.


Datsun,

Great nostalgia there. I'm sure your father is smiling down from above, offering you a nice atta-boy for carrying on the tradition / fun. Nice tribute on your part.

I really like the way you've sculpted that moutain ... some steep cliffs in way of the portals, but also that gently sloped "wash" midway down the side. I can almost see a little glacier spilling out through there!

I did a simple weekend-project Titanic model with the kids a while back ... not very detailed ... more of an "Americana" sort of style. Sits in a little wood/plexi case, though, and brings a smile to us most days!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

tjcruiser,

Thanks for the kind words! Dad will really be smiling when I get his AF rig back up and running 

We actually have a little sledding hill planned for that little wash on the right side near the waterfall to the skating rink. as things progress we'll see how that goes. 

Took a break from the mtn and did a mockup of the layout to see how things are going to play out in terms of space and to keep moving forward. I scratchbuilt the newspaper/snack stand in the front left of the foreground and built the woodland scenics public pavilion. The replica is a light up model and is rather quite detailed and appealing once constructed. I have a few more details to paint such as the stripes on the larger spindles and since the photo I have also painted the playground accessories for detail. 

Other buildings left to construct are the walthers Jims Red Owl store which will become a hardware store, walthers Vics barbershop and Landmark structures #11500 The other corner cafe. Also Atlas #707 station. We've got most of the people for the layout and will incorporate Atlas Hairpin fencing for detail. 
Heres some photos


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

lets try the photos again....hmmmm I'm getting this error message 

"Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error."


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Love the tree stand in the mountain idea... simply brilliant and a great way to replace the boring old tree skirt. Keep up the good work


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Datsun,

The mysterious "security token" means that your pics are too large. Downsize to less than 1600x1200 or so, and retry.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks TJ. lets try again...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This little winter scene is falling into place wonderfuly! I've got my ice skates ready, some hot chocolate in hand, and a smile on my face!

(Nice town gazebo/bandstand, by the way!)

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

Hows it going everyone. been making some progress on the layout. It's really starting to take shape now! buildings are starting to come together and the park and playground scenes taking shape.


----------



## datsun (Dec 20, 2012)

wow! been almost a year since I started this project. been making some progress as the weather has kept me out of the garage and onto some modeling projects. For my birthday this year I received a life like NJ Transit F40 loco and found three passenger cars that light up at a garage sale. scored the cars for 10 bucks! cleaned up the contacts on two of them and they work. the third car just needs a wire resoldered. I've got all of my people and accessories for the layout so its a matter of finishing constructing the buildings and the wiring. Here's a pic of how things are going. Be nice to finish this one and move onto another 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That looks really good!

Now, find an Athearn Blue Box F-7, and all will be good! They are a very reliable running locomotive, as long as it's maintained.


----------

